# steriods



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

What do you think of people, family, friends that say people who take steriods are junkies/drugies? what do you say to your partner if she dosent like it?What do you say to these people? how do you justify it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

simply i dont,,,if they dont like it tough ,,but my wife is great so i dont have this problem


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Then they are misinformed. The way to turn them around is to educate them on the fact that its quite a science to even be able to do it effectively, and requires more dedication to the sport than without.

The way I would put it is that you say you are so serious about the sport that ''i'm willing to put my health at risk to go further', it just shows dedication. Your not doing it for a 3 hour buzz like a junky

Nick


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Devilsquest lucky you.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Nick tried all that they wernt having any of it. Showed them books mags. told me I was fool to put my health on line. what to do? AND that if there using needles and illigal drugs there junkies and wrong. Help bro.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmmm

theres a link around here somewhere for an excellent US-based show based around steroids, it basically shows you that if you do it right then you shouldnt encounter problems, its steroid ABUSE not USE that gives them bad names. Its called juice.avi, i'm not sure where it is, i'm sure somebody will dig it up, it was on HBO

Nick


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

found it:

http://www.elitefitness.com/articledata/hbosteroids/HBO-Real-Sports-steroid-special.avi

Nick


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the link Nick cant seem to use it though. This internet buisness is new to me bro.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

if you click on it it shoudl automatically say something like 'save' or open, just save it on your desktop

then once it completed double click on it on your desktop

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

well, i dont agree with steroids, but the fact is many top class competitors use them in many sports, an some people view it as - i cant be good enough without steroids, so its either i quit now an forget about it, or i take steroids and win

i personally refuse to take steroids because i dont think i need them - im fine just using myself, the way it should be


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Everybody is differnt m8. :wink:

using steroids is a very personal choice.

there are some fantastic natural bodybuilders out there,, and if this the path you choose to follow we respect that.

all we ask is that you do the same :wink:


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes I do respect that mate.


----------



## SandMan76 (Sep 11, 2005)

Is there anyone on here not using drol or roids that have good gains? I didn't know so many people are taking them jeeez


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Some BB sites do give that impression but yes to answer your question at the moment I am completely drug free and am making great progress. Although I obviously haven't been in the past


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm the same, guilty of 'drol' but not roids in their most commonly accepted form.

Its definitely easy to gain naturally

Ncik


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Then comes a stage when you have worked you butt off and things slow or halt and you want and need more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

its not need more or that would surjest a habit???its just a case of what will u do to reach your dream goals??me ill sell my soul if i have to lol


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes its my dream to be the best I can be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

im never satisfied with my self...always trying to grow and shread...thats just the way it is...my lady doesnt care what i use as long as i am safe and smart with it...she understands the deal and is virtually as much into fitness as i am...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Do you have a soul devil :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

FAT BOY said:


> Do you have a soul devil :lol: :lol:


i have alot of souls i aquired lol :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

yes sandman - ive had many gains an never touched gear - for instance, just over the last couple of months (coming up to 2 an a half) ive gone from 184lbs to 206lbs at 1% more body fat (fasted weigh in before breakfast) or 186lbs to 211.5lbs (night weigh in)

strength gains just as good - my deadlifts gone up from 220lbs for 8 to 308lbs for 9 over the last 4 months etc

steroids give you a huge advantage yes, but do NOT think you cant get good gains being natural - it just takes very hard training, a LOT of good food, and a good bit of sleep


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Thats a wicked gain whatever your do its working.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

it is, an its not only me that can do it - you just gotta be smart and consistent - ive gained another pound an a half since that post


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

Wild_Man said:


> it is, an its not only me that can do it - you just gotta be smart and consistent - ive gained another pound an a half since that post


Until you go take a dump.


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

Its hard to justify steroid use to people because there minds are set and they dont want to change!, and as being compared to drugies id find that to be very insulting.

JUST TELL THEM:

how many steroid users go to childrens parks and share needles and leave them on the floor for some child to stick themselves on,answer.....NONE!.

How many steroid users burgle, steal from and beat old ladies to death for ten pounds, answer....NONE!.

how many heroin addicts actualy give a f**k about anybody but themselves and how to get there next fix, answer....NONE!.

how many heroin addicts do you know that hold down a full time job to feed there f**ked up habit, answer...NONE!.

How may children can look up to there heroin addict fathers/Mothers and say.."im so proud of my mummy/daddy and what hes become".., answer..NONE!.

How many heroin addicts check there source out to see if its of good quality and safe!, answer...NONE!.

How many heroin addicts actualy go to great lengths to learn to see what effect heroin has on there bodys, answer...NONE!.

How many heroin addicts tailor ther diets to help keep them healthy, answer..NONE!.

How may heroin addicts actualy put unwanted strain on the prison service and health service and overall economy...ALL OF THEM!.

so to be compared to these pieces of excrement is a little insuting to say the least, steroid users and heroin addicts are poles apart!.

gather them up and burn the lot, dealers and all!. :x


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Well that bout says it all caymen :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

that post was just rediculous - you dont even know 1% of people who use steroids..


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

shut up u fool !!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Who is guest. DQ about summed up my response to him. Minus the swear words and further insults of course


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

that was me who posted it, i must not have been signed in

you can insult all you want, doesnt change a thing - im still not gonna support steroids/never will


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

ha! did it again - never used to log me out at any time


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

fair play m8 but if you gonna dog over 50% of bber's then u ant gonna want to shout about it m8


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

yes i am, im actually set out to prove that you can be 300+ with low body fat without the use of steroids and will eventually have an article about how i did it on my website

its nothing against anybody though, just steroids - people mainly use them because they think they need them, when in reality they dont


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Depends what you calll low bodyfat m8 but i seriously doubt that you will get to be 300 pounds with a low bodyfat without gear :lol:

im not putting you down

im just speaking from experience :lol:

Also i respect your decision to train without steroids but you should also show the same respect for people who do. its a personal choice 8)


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wild_Man said:


> yes sandman - ive had many gains an never touched gear - for instance, just over the last couple of months (coming up to 2 an a half) ive gone from 184lbs to 206lbs at 1% more body fat (fasted weigh in before breakfast) or 186lbs to 211.5lbs (night weigh in)
> 
> strength gains just as good - my deadlifts gone up from 220lbs for 8 to 308lbs for 9 over the last 4 months etc
> 
> steroids give you a huge advantage yes, but do NOT think you cant get good gains being natural - it just takes very hard training, a LOT of good food, and a good bit of sleep


WILD_MAN. how long have you been training for?

If you have been training for less than say 18 months, then you are probably still experiencing huge rapid growth that is common amongst beginners and trust me, slows down ridiculously.

Please do not claim to be a 'miracle builder,' we've had these type on here before. The fact is, the heavier you are, the harder it is to increase LBM - thats why we dont see Ronnie Coleman 20lbs heavier each year (and you think that you have a genetic/educated advantage over him and his supplement regime, WITHOUT STEROIDS??)

You say you are around the 200lb mark, (in fact 186lbs to 211.5lbs), thats undoubtedly some good gains, congratulations on that. However, assuming you are an average height of 5'10", you aren't exactly *that much* heavier than what people would consider a normal weight for that height, hence you were probably underweight before and have managed to grow up to your potential, no doubt with solid training and diet techniques.

There was a guy who posted on here around october time who claimed something ridiculous like he could gain 25lbs every 3 months without fail. It turned out he'd only trained for 3 months, he was underweight from the start, yes he gained 25lbs but when it came to that special date he promised to be 25lbs heavier, no surprise but he was magically gone from the site and didn't post. Young gun even made a thread in his honour the day before the date he stated he'd be 25lbs heavier to congratulate him (but of course mocking him).

Anyway, i've rambled on, my point is, please don't claim to have discovered all the secrets of bodybuilding, and to say that you are going to 'set out to prove that you can be 300+ with low body fat without the use of steroids' is all very noble but essentially flawed and a bit naive.

*Looking forward to seeing your training history, and your magical way to achieve the above.*


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I should also note that I strongly agree you can make great gains without the use of steroids, I myself have gained 20 lbs in the last 2 months AFTER superdrol, probably of which about 8lbs is LBM.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good luck. I actually thought the post was very good. Why are you so against steroids?

By this I don't mean because you don't need them etc. I don't need a winning lottery ticket but its all cool if I have one.

Considering the potential health risks, I'd say its far more dangerous to use alcohol and drugs to an abusive level. If you want to bang on about every health risk then fine however I would note that most bodybuilders are exceptionally healthy individuals in comparison and anyone willing to use steroids should get regular medical checks and have an exceptionally healthy diet and supplementation schedule thus its a moot point.

I think most people who have exceptionally strong opinions against something which causes very little harm to anyone need to re-evaluate the use of their spare time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

not gonna argue with anything you said nick - pretty much all of its true without question

young gun:

sodium retention, acne, gynecomastia, aggression, hypertension, cardiovascular disease, palpitations, enlarged heart, virilization, cancer, decreased blood clotting ability, headaches, anxiety, depression, impotence, stomach aches, jaundice, muscle tears, enlarged prostate, premature hair loss, stunted growth, immune system suppression, insomnia, sterility, and anaphylactic shock

possibly side effects of a certain substance, a substance with over 200 different types, a substance i dont like - steroids

its not only harming yourself, but harming others around you - and you say drugs are worse - steroids are drugs


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

i dont claim to be a miracle worker thats found some amazing program that will change the world lol nothing like that - an i dont consider myself to have bad genes, but im not so sure im any kind of wonder kid

im around 6'3 - before i started lifting i was 177lbs, with probably 2 stone plus of gut - pretty much skinny but fat at the same time, i hardly had a bicep, didnt have any pecs at all  - doesn't seem like a genetic freak to me personally

i did some bodybuilding for around 3 years from 15-18 - then i was forced to not train for 6 months, ended up starting up again a year later - id lost somewhere around 3 stone by this time - was about 180

im 10lbs over that 211.5 now, 221.5 - ive gained just over 30lbs in just over 3 months with 1% increase in body fat - i realise my gains will slow, but i know im absolutely no where close to my potential - i honestly see 300lbs happening, an i consider 15% or lower to be low, as that is whats classed as low, however i aim for 10%


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

So all in all your a 19 year old kid.

Ok please don't insult my intelligence whilst steroids are obviously drugs, on a literal interpretation of what I said it was pretty clear that semiotically I was referring to recreational drugs.

I asked you why you are so against steroids and yet again as with everyone who bangs on about this you provided little in the way of a substantial answer.

Well done for googling steroids and side effects but the effects you mention are either due to negligent use, premature use, or abuse. If I drink 20 times the amount of mineral water every day I'm supposed to this can lead to brain damage.

Can you give me 1 concrete reason why steroids affect anyone other than the user. Roid rage is an excuse for idiots to act like bigger idiots they are not going to cause a permenant and consistnet threat of violence to anyone.

You will never be 300 pounds and 10% bodyfat. Period


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

those were originally from an article on bodybuilding.com, not google - but they are simply possibly side effects - if you dont think so then i hope your not using

i wasn't trying to insult you, i was just stating that it is a drug, most people dont think of it like that

you obviously answered your own question with the aggression and are set in your ways with the drug, so ill just leave you to it

we'll see - im planing to be 250 before the end of the year


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

well i think:

"You say you are around the 200lb mark, (in fact 186lbs to 211.5lbs), thats undoubtedly some good gains, congratulations on that. However, assuming you are an average height of 5'10", you aren't exactly that much heavier than what people would consider a normal weight for that height, hence you were probably underweight before and have managed to grow up to your potential, no doubt with solid training and diet techniques. "

is even further stretched by the fact that you are 6'3". I'm sorry to say but your 25lbs gain really has just been growth due to not being anywhere near maximal growth potential.

You seem to be coming across as NOT a dick, so basically you need to realise that these gains will slow down big time, at 6'3" theres a possibility of 250lbs by new year, but unlikely. Above that, you really are stepping into slow growth territory.

Its like me saying I plan to be 250 next year.... how could i possible know? Realistically i'm looking at putting on about 1lb LBM per month, NET (i.e. disregarding all bulk/cut periods), averaged over a year to 12lbs...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yet again a post with no substantial information. I completetly acknowledgeed that they side effects you listed are possible and stated a qualification for use that barring hair loss, acne, all are either completely reversible or only caused by negligent use.

You still have not given me 1 reason why YOU are AGAINST steroids. you have spurted out a few side effects - ok great don't do them. Its a personal choice which I respect. However as with everyone with a strong opinion on something which doesnt affect them you dont even know yourself why you you are against this.

Can anyone say attention seeker.

As for anger nope not roid rage, I'm not using thats just me mate in response to misinformed preachers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

why im against steroids - because there harmful to the user, and the people around them

nick - not sure what 25 your talking about? ive only talked about 30lbs in the past couple of months - these gains are extremely high due to a few reasons like that, yes, i agree

however if i continued at this rate, i would be 300+ by the end of the year - i dont see 300lbs as impossible in 5-6 years at all - exactly the op

ive hardly worked my pecs, neck, calves and biceps - i see those gains adding another 10-15 maybe 20lbs fast - that puts me possibly around my biggest ever (236) - an i aint really done much overall, only a couple of months - a lot of time doing completely different training - i actually see 250 coming in less than 6 months


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you gonna post up some progress pics mate?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

How exactly are steroids harmful to people around the user. Again and for the third time you failed to give any info. 'Just because they are' is a pathetic attempt at a reason.

I've had enough of this thread you my friend are an idiot. Good luck in your gains and all but they ain't gonna happen. You will be lucky to see 250 ever. At 300 pounds 10% bodyfat you would be competition material at a very high standard at thye ripe age of 26. You realize that The top pro's don't compete above 270ish

Your a fool. We should have left the thread where DQ said that


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

o man we got another one????roid rage is total bull m8,,,take me i got a temper that would get u a slap in the face if u pissed me off,but on roids im accually more mellow,so roid rage is bull m8 full stop!and the only other way roids could be harm full to ppl around the user is if hes usein his neddles as darts and lobbin them at ppl,is it me or does this guy sound just like TJ the other fool whp had the same miss guided ideas???


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wild_Man said:


> why im against steroids - because there harmful to the user, and the people around them
> 
> nick - not sure what 25 your talking about? ive only talked about 30lbs in the past couple of months - these gains are extremely high due to a few reasons like that, yes, i agree
> 
> ...


The point here I think is that you are being unrealistic...

you are saying you want to be 300lbs CUT. At this weight this is about 330 - 340 lbs UNCUT. So you are trying to argue the case of gaining approx 130lbs in 5 years.

Now in 'theory', you could probably put on 1 lb per 2 weeks of muscle, which would equate to that 130lbs in 5 years. However, this is based upon the assumption of linear, constant and PERFECT growth conditions. That means NO injuries, 100% perfect metabolic/hormonal stability, 100% perfect diet, training, 100% knowledge of your body and its requirements mg by mg for every mineral/vitamin/nutritional molecule available.

you get my point? The human body is an extremely inefficient machine by nature. We retain maybe 5% of the protein we actually eat IF WERE LUCKY. You are missing this point.


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> that post was just rediculous - you dont even know 1% of people who use steroids..


I dont know 0.00001 % of the heroin addicts around the world... but i come from a area were there are thousands of the scabby little desease spreading thieving pieces of s**t, and il tell you this!, every single one of them burgle, steal, and throw there used needles in public places including the childrens play area!, ive had member of my family stabbed by 12mm orange needle with syringe whilst playing football on the park, and a friend also whilst cleaning the leaves up off his garden, i had a narrow miss whilst doing a roof for the local council!, i lifted the lead flashing on the base of the window when a loaded syringe unsheathed rolled out!.

Now as far as my post being ridiculas..its not! its realistic, there are to many bleeding hearts in this world ready to take the honest working mans rights away from him because of this scum, if one breaks in to my home to steal somthing it would be his last burglary ever!.

and as for your side effects post, hold on a moment im trying to contain my laughter and stop my sides from splitting, if somthing is used in high amounts and for prolonged periods it will become dangerous just like alcohol and cigarettes, do you think that the american police force would have contemplated letting its officers use them legally if they posed an extremely high risk to there healths.

alcohol has more side effects than steroids and its legal, so dont bother trying to flame anybody that uses steroids when a poison like alcohol is abused everyday by millions legally, alcohol does effect other people in the form of drink driving, violance etc.

alcohol side effects, such a lovely drug

1, Impair vision

2, sexual function

3, Impair circulation

4, malnutrition

4, water retention (resulting in weight gain and bloating).

5, pancreatitis and skin disorders (such as middle-age acne)

6, Piles (hemaroids)

7, dilate blood vessels near the skin causing "brandy nose,"

8, weaken the bones and muscles

9, decrease immunity

10, mental disturbances

11, Alcohol is adictive

12, cirrhosis of the liver, Cirrhosis. Fibrous scar tissue forms in place of healthy cells, obstructing the flow of blood through the liver. Various functions of the liver deteriorate with often fatal results. (Found in 10 percent of alcoholics.)

13,Withdrawal can cause (shakes, delirium tremens, and convulsions)

14, late-stage alcoholics usually succumb to insanity and death

15, alcohol can also cause gynecomastia (bet you didnt know that!.

16, Alcohol can cause fatty liver (enlargement of the liver)

17, alcohol can cause Alcoholic hepititis,Liver cells swell, become inflamed, and die, causing blockage. (Causes between 10 and 30 percent mortality rate.)

18, short term memory loss

19, Cancer of the osophegas (Throut) "Spelling"

20, DEATH

21, Heart disease

22, diabeties

23, Brain damage

24, increase risk of bowel cancer

allot of the studies done on people regarding steroids were done on old or dying individuals, people with hiv & aids used to recieve extremely high doses of steroids to try and keep mass on there bodys as aids wastes you away, so giving a very ill person extremely high doses of 17aa steroids that become toxic over time will take there toll in the end.

but looking at the effects of alcohol Vs steroids.......give me roids anytime!.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

i dont hate on you because you are all for them, dont see why you should hate on me because im against them - its fine you think steroids are harmless and great etc its up to you

i have gave reason, if you dont think so no worries

you can view pics in the gallery section of athletecentral.piczo.com - last pics were 217lbs - 15% body fat - like ive previously stated, ill have a bulk article on the website explaining how i did it after ive reached the goal

nick - i only have 15% body fat now - 10% is the aim, if i were to keep the body fat i have now and be 300lbs - that would work out at 3.25lbs more than 10% - its only 75.5lbs

i understand what your saying nick, it is a big ask, but i do think it can be done and i do think i will do it


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

post your pics on here m8 i would like to see them :wink:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wild_Man said:


> i dont hate on you because you are all for them, dont see why you should hate on me because im against them - its fine you think steroids are harmless and great etc its up to you
> 
> i have gave reason, if you dont think so no worries
> 
> ...


300lbs at 15%BF = 45 lbs of fat

300lbs at 10%BF = 30 lbs of fat

.... extra 15lbs of fat

Nick


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

im not sure this will work as no matter how small the avatar wouldnt, but if not its not really difficult to visit a website anyways - ill just post up to date ones as there be too many otherwise - purple colour is due to the fact i had to take photos of my tv to get these on the comp - front pic looks flat cuss of bad lighting


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

yes, but 15% of 221.5lbs is a lot less than 15% of 300lbs - if i keep the same actual amount of body fat its only 75.5lbs - which is a lot anyways, but it can be done


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

good luck with your gains to the unreacheable m8 u gonna need it,from those pics it just looks like u still under weight and your bodys been in over drive to get to its ideal weight,then when it does slow down or evern stop gainin come and ask us for help,,we will then tell u all you heard here already m8


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

or maybe i should put it like this,,,,what r u 19 20 years old???and yet u know just how u are gonna gain right???and the guys on here tellin you it will not work as u think have been trainin for as meny years as u been born????and if u have a normal IQ u should be able to see how ignorant it is to think u have learned more in a few years than they have over 20 years???


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

you can look at it like that if you want, but personally, i dont - i look at it like ive put time and effort into research from books/internet, ive many times learnt from talking to people with vast amounts of knowledge, and ive learnt about my own body - im still learning and will be for a long time - i dont compare my knowledge to others - just focus on my own

i also try look at what i have done, not what others have done - i think its best to take in what uve done yourself - i look at it like ive gained 30lbs in the past 3 months, ive gone up by 1% in body fat - i look at it like ive previously gained 45lbs in 6 months, and lost 5% body fat with a fairly shameful diet at the time - i look at it like ive never been training/eating as good as i am right now - i look at it like 75lbs is realistic over 5 or so years


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

if you've done the research, you'll know all about a hormone called cortisol. this alone will deny you sucess in your goal. sorry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

here's a thought...this thread is a worthless waste of everyone's time and is going no where...if it were up to me I'ld lock it...opinions differ and that is the bottom line...the useless banter (although fun to watch) is like lettuce...its of no real value to me...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

yes, i know what cortisol is - a muscle breaking down hormone thats released after roughly 45-60 minutes when people lift weights - its used because the body has ran out of energy sources - it breaks down the muscles in to amino acids and you eventually use your muscles as energy

this is why i always keep workouts less than an hour, and try to make them 30-45 minutes - plus why i always eat throughout my workouts

i agree that a steroid debate is pointless


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

see now...even i'm sucked into this...eating during workouts is rediculous...

...and btw...a debate about steroids is not pointless, this debate on steroids is...largely because of some involved in it and thier limited knowledge they are promulgating as fact...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

good look m8 keep us posted. 8) thanks for putting up your pictures.

i agree with jay i dont think this post has anywere left to go . 8)

eating during a work out mmmm :?


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

> i dont hate on you because you are all for them, dont see why you should hate on me because im against them - its fine you think steroids are harmless and great etc its up to you
> 
> i have gave reason, if you dont think so no worries


im not hating on you mate and i will apologise for coming across that way!, i was just a little disgusted when you said my post was ridiculous when all i did was voice the differences of steroid users and smack heads! as this was relative to one of the questions asked by the person who started the thread!, and then you attacked me for this.

anyway good luck in your venture in aquiring a pair of elephant testicles...because thats what your gunna need to produce enough testosterone to support 300lbs of ripped muscle :wink:

all the best mate :wink:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

> Good luck in your venture in aquiring a pair of elephant testicles...because thats what your gunna need to produce enough testosterone to support 300lbs of ripped muscle


  I can feel this one making it into my signature!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wild_Man said:


> yes, i know what cortisol is - a muscle breaking down hormone thats released after roughly 45-60 minutes when people lift weights - its used because the body has ran out of energy sources - it breaks down the muscles in to amino acids and you eventually use your muscles as energy
> 
> this is why i always keep workouts less than an hour, and try to make them 30-45 minutes - plus why i always eat throughout my workouts
> 
> i agree that a steroid debate is pointless


LOL good research bro


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

andy1981iron said:


> > Good luck in your venture in aquiring a pair of elephant testicles...because thats what your gunna need to produce enough testosterone to support 300lbs of ripped muscle
> 
> 
> I can feel this one making it into my signature!


LOL i think it was shakespear who gave me the inspiration on that one andy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

some people never fail to amaze me...even after all this time...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cool for posting your pics-i eat during workouts too(2 bananas and some milk)


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

yeh, ive always ate during workouts - gives you energy for the second half and with any luck, stops any need for cortisol + your muscles cant recover off nothing, they always need food


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

when you eat your body sends blood to your stomach. when you train your body send blood to your muscles. you have a finite amount of blood in your body. you work it out.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i actually do it cos i get hungry-i understand what your saying about blood tho-is it ok for tennis players to munch a banana cos of the length of time that theyre playing?-thats what gave me the idea :idea:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Eating during your workout is a ridiculous idea pretty much for the reasons above.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

That's why aminos/carbs are best taken in drinks during a workout. There's less digestive issues, and absorbtion can start in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

this is my first post in this thread lol

there is 2 much BS going around here, lets be realistic dude,

im 19 like yourself, i started training when i was 18,

wen i started i thought i will be the biggest fcuker out there,

but it only takes a few months 2 notice that i didnt have the greatest genetics in the world lol,

ur talking to soon mate, alot of the guys on this board have tonnes of knowleadge and ur trying to fool them, 300lb mate, without drugs, u need 2 wake up,


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tennis players ain't trying to build muscle they do it for the energy


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

its not enough blood to effect you, and you eat while your resting, with something that is quick to get into the system - i would much rather use food for energy, than muscle for energy

im not trying to fool anyone - its not like im claiming to be something im not - basically everyone in my family are big, my dads 18 stone, one of my grandads has even been over 24 stone - thats not of solid beef, but a lot of it - i know i can be 250+ from what ive been before also - at the moment ive seen no reason to say i cant reach 300lbs


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone could reach 300lbs, but 300lbs at 10% bf is not possible without drugs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Anonymous said:


> Anyone could reach 300lbs, but 300lbs at 10% bf is not possible without drugs.


...well thank God the anonymous guest with zero credibilty weighed in to set the record straight...


----------

